# Tap Water and Hormones drinking in the drugs



## Chillinlow (Mar 20, 2018)

So the topic of Soy Milk caught my attention so figured I’d post a few articles about water and why I only drink certain water. Yep that’s right you tap water drinking guys are sucking down drugs daily packed with anti depressants estrogen etc.

Ever wonder why the male youth of today is so soft why there is a LBQT community?

Well it’s because of the water. Real simple
birth conteol filled with estrogen has been a all time high thenlast 30 years and now the estrogen along other drugs has leaked into our water systems. Think what you want but when you see the kids wearing skinny jeans ask yourself if this theory could be true.

https://www.water-for-health.co.uk/...-just-say-there-are-hormones-in-my-tap-water/

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.th.../jun/02/water-system-toxic-contraceptive-pill

https://www.google.com/amp/amp.timeinc.net/time/3852305/hormone-sex-fish-rivers

Just grabbed a few related
articles research it think what you want. 
Just have some education on in this subject matter and am a believer in this theory that our water is changing the chemica make up of the youth today.


----------



## Jin (Mar 20, 2018)

Why would I want to be depressed and insensitive? Tap water ftw.


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 20, 2018)

Not trying to hijack this thread, but I just read an article about essential oils and how they have been shown to negatively affect male hormones as well; so much so that some teenage boys had grown breast tissue.  I wonder if at some point all men will need to be on trt.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 20, 2018)

well who ever is calling the real shots on this planet want this..Its not by accident that our water ,food,and drugs are slowly killing us and turning men into bitches..Its not by accident


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 20, 2018)

This is why I only drink whisky.


----------



## Robdjents (Mar 20, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> well who ever is calling the real shots on this planet want this..Its not by accident that our water ,food,and drugs are slowly killing us and turning men into bitches..Its not by accident



Been saying this for years...its no accident at all!


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 20, 2018)

So, what are you guys doing about it?


----------



## Viduus (Mar 20, 2018)

This may be odd but I switched to baking soda toothpaste for the same reasons. The fact fluoride is added to the water in bulk kind of creeped me out once I did the research. 

I’m sure it has its benefits... but...I still don’t like being drugged every day without consent lol


----------



## Robdjents (Mar 20, 2018)

I only drink bottled water but I'm not sure that even matters...


----------



## snake (Mar 20, 2018)

The first two only prove what I have been say; that the people in the UK are a little on the soft side.

Now as for the Tren in the drinking water from cows poop causing an increase in estrogen, I'm not buying it. My well is 600' deep with a water level at 500'. That's 500' of vertical filtration and the geology would have a single drop of water traveling such a great distance that I find it hard to believe that my water could be infected by anything.


----------



## DF (Mar 20, 2018)

snake said:


> The first two only prove what I have been say; that the people in the UK are a little on the soft side.
> 
> Now as for the Tren in the drinking water from cows poop causing an increase in estrogen, I'm not buying it. My well is 600' deep with a water level at 500'. That's 500' of vertical filtration and the geology would have a single drop of water traveling such a great distance that I find it hard to believe that my water could be infected by anything.



Only 1 way to find out..... :32 (19):


----------



## snake (Mar 20, 2018)

DF said:


> Only 1 way to find out..... :32 (19):



Last thing I need is you moving down stream of me.


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 20, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> I only drink bottled water but I'm not sure that even matters...



Correct, 45% of all bottled water in the US is sourced from municipal tap water.

Municipal tap water that traveled through pipes that probably look something like this. (Actual city water line from Berlington VT)


----------



## Uncle manny (Mar 20, 2018)

Any one ever heard of kangen water? It’s an expensive filtration system that lets you control the ph of the water. I’d get one but it’s Way too expensive. I have a Brita filter but I doubt that does much.


----------



## snake (Mar 20, 2018)

Iron1 said:


>



Professional body builder's left ventricular?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 20, 2018)

Get your water tested and u will know whats in it, its really that simple.....I have never seen so many conspiracy theorists on the forums these days.  One water pipe pic and all of a sudden all water is now crap...We have a bunch of dummies walking around this country who will believe anything without any facts...


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 20, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> Get your water tested and u will know whats in it



Exactly why I keep a pH and PPM tester on hand for my well water. 
Not perfect, but it's better than guessing.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 20, 2018)

If I lived in an area with well water I would send samples off to a lab for a full profile.  This would be done yearly....




Iron1 said:


> Exactly why I keep a pH and PPM tester on hand for my well water.
> Not perfect, but it's better than guessing.


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 20, 2018)

Im gonna put this on page 17 of my list of life's concerns right under soy milk.  FFS.  And my well water is stellar.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 20, 2018)

Go hang out on flint or any number of places on earth with zero potable water and complain about fluoride in your water.

Jesus Christ. The dumbest shit gets posted sometimes. 

You wanna tell us about vaccine injury next?


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 20, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> If I lived in an area with well water I would send samples off to a lab for a full profile.  This would be done yearly....



I've done that too and proved out that my well water is well into the drinkable range. Shocking the well routinely does a good job of keeping pathogens dead. My well water is measured to have less contaminants and bacteria than municipal sources. 

Like Pillar was getting at, there are a million larger concerns to deal with than the minute characteristics of drinking water. Something is sure as shit is going to kill me but it won't be drinking water, well or municipal.


----------



## Viduus (Mar 20, 2018)

I grew up drinking water out of the garden hose so I wouldn’t say the fluoride is a concern. Just one of those things that made me think after reading about it. 

There was a big push 50-60 years ago to get rid of a lot of the industrial byproducts so they started promoting all kinds of beneficial uses for them. I think it was Wisconsin that started using sewage waste to make milorganite for your yard. I think that’s what lead me to read about fluoride.


----------



## DF (Mar 20, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Go hang out on flint or any number of places on earth with zero potable water and complain about fluoride in your water.
> 
> Jesus Christ. The dumbest shit gets posted sometimes.
> 
> You wanna tell us about vaccine injury next?



Yea, I'm all for mass medication.  They should throw in antidepressants maybe some baby aspirin too.


----------



## Jin (Mar 20, 2018)

In Japan Everybody's teeth get really brown with age. No fluoride. Gross.


----------



## automatondan (Mar 20, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Go hang out on flint or any number of places on earth with zero potable water and complain about fluoride in your water.
> 
> Jesus Christ. The dumbest shit gets posted sometimes.
> 
> *You wanna tell us about vaccine injury next?*



I had a vaccine injury one time, it was scary, but the nurse gave me a lolipop and a scoobydo bandaid and then I was fine.


----------



## Chillinlow (Mar 21, 2018)

snake said:


> The first two only prove what I have been say; that the people in the UK are a little on the soft side.
> 
> Now as for the Tren in the drinking water from cows poop causing an increase in estrogen, I'm not buying it. My well is 600' deep with a water level at 500'. That's 500' of vertical filtration and the geology would have a single drop of water traveling such a great distance that I find it hard to believe that my water could be infected by anything.



thats all I drank as a kid but what about other drinks soda, juice, ice tea, beer, lemonade etc


----------



## Chillinlow (Mar 21, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> Get your water tested and u will know whats in it, its really that simple.....I have never seen so many conspiracy theorists on the forums these days.  One water pipe pic and all of a sudden all water is now crap...We have a bunch of dummies walking around this country who will believe anything without any facts...



A basic water test will not show anything but the basics just like a drug test it only tests for certain things.


----------



## Chillinlow (Mar 21, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> Im gonna put this on page 17 of my list of life's concerns right under soy milk.  FFS.  And my well water is stellar.



Your post on the soy milk actually enticed me to right this thread lmao


----------



## Chillinlow (Mar 21, 2018)

So as I am a believer we are self slowly self distructing, I’m not to worried about it as there are a million things that will kill me quicker then the water I drink. But I would like to point out to you older gentleman how many of you were on TRT twenty years ago at age 30? There is more guys on this forum at age 30 then there was guys at age 50 twenty years ago in TRT and low test is becoming the norm....


----------



## Jin (Mar 21, 2018)

Testosterone levels in men are declining significantly. 

This is a fact. 

There are probably many culprits including our easy lifestyle where we don't have to do shit but have some money to survive.

Look at the prison population. You see any sickly weak guys locked up? Nope. Because that's survival of the fittest. 

They're fed shit food and no supplements but get jacked as ****. Because your body makes more test when there is intense competition for basic survival.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 21, 2018)

No shit Sherlock, U get a complete analysis, not a basic one.....



Chillinlow said:


> A basic water test will not show anything but the basics just like a drug test it only tests for certain things.


----------



## stonetag (Mar 21, 2018)

FD is right about the testing of water, when I do stream testing, usually pH, dissolved O2, and atmospheric pollutants, it is literally the  tip of the iceberg when it comes to the gamut of tests on water that can be done. You will never find "pure" water, ever! Do you realize how small a nanogram is? Drink the fukin water!!!


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 21, 2018)

stonetag said:


> You will never find "pure" water, ever!



It's a good thing we don't. Ultra-pure waters tend to leech minerals from whatever surrounds it, including your saliva and stomach. Ultra-pure waters would be consuming you as you consume it.

Kind of neat I think.


----------



## stonetag (Mar 21, 2018)

Iron1 said:


> It's a good thing we don't. Ultra-pure waters tend to leech minerals from whatever surrounds it, including your saliva and stomach. Ultra-pure waters would be consuming you as you consume it.
> 
> Kind of neat I think.


I see a book in the making Iron..lol


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 21, 2018)

Professor Ron, dont insult him by leaving off the Professor part.....



stonetag said:


> I see a book in the making Iron..lol


----------



## stonetag (Mar 21, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> Professor Ron, dont insult him by leaving off the Professor part.....



Smartass!!


----------



## snake (Mar 22, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> thats all I drank as a kid but what about other drinks soda, juice, ice tea, beer, lemonade etc



I hate to say it but we drank whole milk right from the farm. NO MORE MILK TALK!


----------



## snake (Mar 22, 2018)

stonetag said:


> FD is right about the testing of water, when I do stream testing, usually pH, dissolved O2, and atmospheric pollutants, it is literally the  tip of the iceberg when it comes to the gamut of tests on water that can be done. You will never find "pure" water, ever! Do you realize how small a nanogram is? Drink the fukin water!!!



On the note about measurements. 99.9% pure? Does anyone how they measure bacteria? Parts per million. 99.9% water and 0.1% fecal coliform is going to have you sleeping in the bathroom all night getting pulled at both ends.


----------



## stonetag (Mar 22, 2018)

snake said:


> On the note about measurements. 99.9% pure? Does anyone how they measure bacteria? Parts per million. 99.9% water and 0.1% fecal coliform is going to have you sleeping in the bathroom all night getting pulled at both ends.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Testing water for certain strains of bacteria is pretty straight forward, it is either detected = Not safe to drink, or not detected  = safe to drink, and that is open to interpretation.


----------



## Intense (Mar 22, 2018)

This isn't news, it's been pretty common knowledge for quite some time.


It's not just in the water..





But I take synthetic hormones and run an AI. So I'll continue with the tap water and not be some filter hippie lol. jk sort of.


----------

